# Spurs' 2009 - Who Returns?



## sasaint (Jun 28, 2005)

Regardless of how their playoffs end, it seems like the Spurs will have to shake up their roster more this off-season than they have in a log time. *Brent Barry* (Player Option), *Michael Finley*, *Robert Horry*, *DerMarr Johnson*, *Damon Stoudamire*, *Kurt Thomas* and *Jacque Vaughn* (Player Option) are all Unrestricted Free Agents. It is difficult for me to see any of them returning except Barry and/or Vaughn by exercising his option to return. But I could see them retiring, too. Possibly Stoudamire could return if Vaughn doesn't. How about Matt Bonner? Will he have a roster spot?

I don't know how much cap space that would clear up, but it definitely clears up a lot of roster space. Who do you think will/won't return. What kind of trade, draft and free agent strategies do you see the Spurs pursuing this off-season?

I think it is clear that Ian Mahinmi will be on the Spurs' roster next year, but will he contribute? Where will Tiago Splitter be? Any free agents this year that the Spurs might be interested in?


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

I would like to see everyone gone but Berry, Thomas, and Finley. Not that I want them to stay, I just really want Vaughn, Stoudemire, Johnson, and Horry gone. Maybe if we get rid of Thomas too we could bring in either Splitter or Mahinmi.


----------



## sasaint (Jun 28, 2005)

ezealen said:


> I would like to see everyone gone but Berry, Thomas, and Finley. Not that I want them to stay, I just really want Vaughn, Stoudemire, Johnson, and Horry gone. Maybe if we get rid of Thomas too we could bring in either Splitter or Mahinmi.


The only guys I'd _possibly_ like back are Barry, Vaughn and Thomas. But at 37 and after almost a half season on the shelf, who knows if Barry will be very good again. Finley's jumper has become too inconsistent, plus Cuban will no longer be paying him. I loved Thomas before he became a Spur, but until game 3 against the Hornets, he really didn't impress me in a Spurs uniform. Vaughn's intensity is very good, and his shot has been better than advertised. He's a good veteran back-up for Tony, and Pop really seems to like him. I like him better than Stoudamire, and the Spurs definitely need a backup PG - preferably one with experience. I'd bet Vaughn comes back.

Mahinmi will definitely be on the team next year. He is under contract, he won't play another year in Austin, and the Spurs will definitely have a roster spot for him. In fact, with all of the anticipated losses, they'll be looking for bodies to fill them - at the right price. They'd have a spot for Splitter, if he were ready. Perhaps they'll sign him and place him in the Austin pipeline for a year like they did Mahinmi.

Any players currently on other rosters that you think would interest the Spurs, via either free agency or trades?


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

We'll need a new backup PG if we get rid of Vaughn and Stoudemire. To think, we could have Udrih as our backup... We'll also be needing a new guard. I think Gilbert Arenas is suppose to be a free agent next year, but I think he'd be a terrible fit with this team. Sacramento will probably be looking to trade Artest. What do y'all think about him?


----------



## sasaint (Jun 28, 2005)

The Spurs have had a bad boy or two in the past - DRodman, Stephen Jackson. But I don't think either Arenas or Artest would fit well with the Spurs or with Pop. Though they are both very skilled players, I'd be worried that they might have a bad impact on team chemistry. Both tend to hold the ball too much. Tony and Manu already need the ball quite a bit. There just isn't enough ball to go around with another guy who needs it.

I hope that Vaughn returns, he's been a more than adequate backup for 5-10 minutes a game. But he isn't an outside threat. Even if Finley and Barry both return, I think the Spurs need a younger, more reliable spot up shooter - in the mold of Peja - a big gun from the outside who can catch and shoot - not another ballhandler or driver. They also need a mobile PF to guard the likes of Amare and DWest, help Timmy on the boards and score 8-10 ppg. HOPEFULLY, that guy is Mahinmi. Bruce is famous for his incredible off-season conditioning program, but he's getting older, too. Is Udoka his successor? Admittedly, Artest is an outstanding defender, so if he could become more pass-oriented on the offensive end, he would be a great defensive asset. But he's not real young, and he just had surgery.

I see some free agents with game that I like, but I don't see any with the skill set that the Spurs really need. And I'm not seeing any big trades. The Spurs don't do that much. Besides, once you get beyond their free agents, there just aren't many players the Spurs will have under contract beyond the big 3. Bonner? Udoka? Bowen? Not a lot of trade value.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

They could resign a few guys to trade them. I'm sure most teams would like to have a good vet on their team like Barry. I'm also sure a lot of teams could use a guy like Kurt. Put the two in some sort of package deal, and I'm sure we could get someone decent.


----------



## sasaint (Jun 28, 2005)

ezealen said:


> They could resign a few guys to trade them. I'm sure most teams would like to have a good vet on their team like Barry. I'm also sure a lot of teams could use a guy like Kurt. Put the two in some sort of package deal, and I'm sure we could get someone decent.


Possibly. IF they don't retire. Of our unrestricted FAs, those two clearly have the most value and probably are least likely to want to retire. In that case, it is possible that Thomas will be back. Barry? Pop tried to trade him year before last and succeeded in trading him last year. Pop has never thought as highly of him as I do - maybe it has to do with his D.

Of the other FAs out there, *Quinton Ross* (Clips),* Juan Carlos Navarro* (Griz), *Dorell Wright* (Heat) and *Roger Mason* (Wiz) seem kind of interesting for the Spurs. *Ross* and *Navarro* are both good-sized SGs. *Mason* is a good-sized combo guard who can shoot the 3 ball. *Wright* is 6'8" SF. *Navarro* and *Wright* are restricted. I doubt any of them will command much $ - even the restricteds. All of them are about 27 except Wright who is only 22. They are the kind of low $ role players that the Spurs usually target to fill in around the big 3.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Looks like Redick might be looking for a trade. I think we could really use a young shooter like him. What do you guys think?


----------



## sasaint (Jun 28, 2005)

ezealen said:


> Looks like Redick might be looking for a trade. I think we could really use a young shooter like him. What do you guys think?


I think Redick is too small. If we are interested in a trade, I like Mike Miller of the Griz. He is a big SG with a deadly shot. Memphis parted with Gasol for peanuts; maybe they'll give the Spurs a good deal, too!


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

sasaint said:


> I think Redick is too small. If we are interested in a trade, I like Mike Miller of the Griz. He is a big SG with a deadly shot. Memphis parted with Gasol for peanuts; maybe they'll give the Spurs a good deal, too!


I would rather see the Spurs get some young guys to build around. Miller's not "old" per se, but in two years we'd be in the same predicament.

BTW, sasaint, good to have you around. With MDIZZ getting banned and hi only popping in every once in a while, it's good to actually have someone to talk to in the spurs forum


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

im feeling superstitious right now about posting on the NBA, playoff and spurs sections. :/

what happened to the mdizz?


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Chris Duhon and Lasagna Diop are perfect fits for this team.


----------



## sasaint (Jun 28, 2005)

ezealen said:


> I would rather see the Spurs get some young guys to build around. Miller's not "old" per se, but in two years we'd be in the same predicament.
> 
> BTW, sasaint, good to have you around. With MDIZZ getting banned and hi only popping in every once in a while, it's good to actually have someone to talk to in the spurs forum


Thanks, you and I seem to be the only Spurs fans who are active here. It doesn't make me superstitious, but I am curious. I've been checking out my 3rd favorite team, the Portland Trailblazers. Over on their board, they have 20-30 guys all the time! Glad to have you to chat with here!

Mike Miller is a great age to bring in. He'll be 29 next February. He has never been injury prone. I expect Udoka back. He'll be 31 in August. The Spurs will need a variety of ages to build a new roster. Mahinmi is very young. If Splitter also joins the team, he is young. Who knows what other free agents or possibly even rookies may get signed. The point is, we need a good age mix - Not just a bunch of old guys and a bunch of real young guys. Tweeners are good for their on-court experience and clubhouse cohesion. Compared to our current roster, 29 and 31 are pretty young ages. Pop's systems are hard to learn. Players beyond the star-struck age seem to grasp them quicker.

A full roster is 15 players, only 12 of which can be active. OK, say Timmy, Manu, Tony, Oberto, Udoka are definitely returning. That's 5. I haven't heard any speculation about Bowen, so he'll probably return. That's 6. Mahinmi will definitely be on the Spurs' roster next season. That's 7. Now the speculation begins: What about Bonner? I'm not sure he has ever completely gained Pop's trust. I'd say he's 50-50. Vaughn, Barry and Thomas are the most attractive of the Spurs' free agents. I think they'll all be in the league. I think Vaughn is the most likely to end up with the Spurs, possibly a 70% chance. Thomas is next, maybe the same 70% chance. I think Barry is less likely, say 50-50 again. I think Horry, Finley and Stoudamire are definitely gone. Now, if only half of those "possibles" are back, that's just 9! Even if all of those guys re-sign, that's only 11, including Mahinmi. Splitter would make 12. You'd have Bigs: Timmy, Oberto, Thomas, Mahinmi, Bonner and Splitter (?); Guards: Tony (P), Vaughn (P), Manu (S), Barry (S); Small forwards: Bruce, Udoka. Clearly, there is a potential log jam with the bigs, and the other positions are thin. If Splitter looks good, I'd guess Thomas might be gone. He is the oldest and slowest. That would bring the total back down to 11, so that another guard and another small forward could be added - just rotate them on and off the 12-man roster. The important thing is: substantial minutes will need to be replaced - and Finley's production. They need to add a good, reliable immediate contributor.

The Spurs do have 3 draft picks this year (all pretty low, of course!), so there is the potential to trade their picks to move up in the draft for a possible impact player, or to get a decent veteran. It would be wildly out of character for the Spurs to move up to try to get a high first-round pick. But I don't know what good three picks will do them. I wish they would do something creative with them.


----------



## sasaint (Jun 28, 2005)

Kunlun said:


> Chris Duhon and Lasagna Diop are perfect fits for this team.


I disagree. Chris Duhon is not a shooter - especially from long range. The perfect addition for the Spurs is a deadly long-range shooter to spot up for passes from Manu and Tony on their drives and from Timmy when he's double-teamed. I hope Udoka becomes a consistent shooter, but another one would be ideal.

Next year, the Spurs may well have a log-jam among their bigs. Timmy, Oberto, Thomas, Mahinmi, Bonner and possibly Splitter could be on their roster. They may need to eliminate one, as it is. Plus, Diop is athletic, which is pretty good for his defense, but he's not a real basketball player - and may never be. That's why Dallas dealt him. They kept Dampier!

If Mahinmi cannot play really good defense against the likes of DWest and Amare, the Spurs need a large, athletic PF. Diop is a C.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

Elton Brand is probably going to opt out and he's made some comments about taking less money to be on a true title contender... although offering him anything less than $10 million is a stretch.

Its obvious that most of the top teams have very good big man duo to wear Duncan down: Gasol/Odom, West/Chandler, Amare/Shaq... so do you think the Spurs would be willing to take on a salary like Brand's or possibly a S&T for a 1st rounder with the clippers?


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Barry, Thomas and Finley will be back. They're immortal!

I would look into FA for everyone else. Get some youth. Duhon is a great idea.


----------



## sasaint (Jun 28, 2005)

Ruff Draft said:


> Barry, Thomas and Finley will be back. They're immortal!
> 
> I would look into FA for everyone else. Get some youth. Duhon is a great idea.


If Finley returns, the Spurs are in for a rough season.

On the TNT post-game show after the Lakers game 5 win, Barkley said they needed to make wholesale changes, bringing in 5 NBA-caliber players. The Jet said they needed to tweak the team with a couple of new pieces. Pop was quoted during the game as saying they knew they needed to get younger, and they were in position to do so. Then after the game, he said they didn't need to make wholesale changes.

The Jet said they were a team of spot-up shooters! He apparently isn't watching the same team that I am. Tony is not a spot-up shooter. Ginobili's game is more varied, but I would never call him a spot-up shooter. In fact his spot-up shooting is what failed us during this series! Tony and Manu are both known for their ability to take it to the hole! I think they need a very reliable shooter - especially from 3-point land. Horry and Finley are no longer reliable, and they will hopefully be gone next year.

What do you think the Spurs need to do this offseason?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Barry and Vaughn will exercise their options to return but it's unlikely that either of them get much burn next season. Oberto and Thomas should be brought back, but it's time for you to let Horry, Finley and Stoudamire go.

If I were the Spurs GM, I'd be looking for a PG in the late first round of the draft, and a young slasher with my MLE.

Say, draft Mario Chalmers with the 26th pick, bring in Tiago Splitter from overseas and sign Mickael Pietrus to a 4/5yr deal for the MLE.

PG: Tony Parker...Mario Chalmers...Jacque Vaughn
SG: Emmanuel Ginobili...Ime Udoka...Brent Barry
SF: Mickael Pietrus...Bruce Bowen
PF: Tim Duncan...Tiago Splitter...Matt Bonner
C: Fabricio Oberto...Kurt Thomas...Ian Mahinmi

Bowen, Oberto and Thomas would then be the only 34+ aged players in the lineup.


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

ian as a 3rd option = insane move


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

hi im new said:


> ian as a 3rd option = insane move


He would actually probably start as the third option, knowing Pop, but I could see him taking the starting role by the end of the year.


----------



## Scipio (Feb 18, 2004)

sasaint said:


> They'd have a spot for Splitter, if he were ready. Perhaps they'll sign him and place him in the Austin pipeline for a year like they did Mahinmi.


Splitter is better player than Mahinmi and more experienced, there is no way he would agree to go to a development league and if I remember, he won't come next year because he'll get a lot more money playing in Europe. So I hope he'll go to Spurs and play for less money but it seems unlikely at this point.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

mysanantonio.com has an article about who is most likely to return. Spurs will probably resign Thomas, and _maybe_ Finley, but Johnson, Horry and Stoudemire should be gone. Thank God! They also talk about how we probably won't see Splitter in a Spurs jersey for another 2 years, if ever.

They also mention a bit about free agents the spurs might look into getting. Sasha and Maggette are probably out of the question, but Pietrus and Delfino should be within the Spurs grasp should they decide to go after one of them, which I pray the God they do. Them having already played alongside Manu and Parker for their respective national teams gives us a slight advantage in getting one of them.

They also make a good point in that the Spurs probably won't make any big trades or changes until the summer of 2010, when we'll have a lot more flexibility with the salary cap. And considering we might finally get Splitter in 2010, that could be our year to retake the title


----------



## sasaint (Jun 28, 2005)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Barry and Vaughn will exercise their options to return but it's unlikely that either of them get much burn next season. Oberto and Thomas should be brought back, but it's time for you to let Horry, Finley and Stoudamire go.
> 
> If I were the Spurs GM, I'd be looking for a PG in the late first round of the draft, and a young slasher with my MLE.
> 
> ...


I can't see the Spurs' bringing back Finley - especially after the year he had in 07-08. Cuban has financed Finley's career with the Spurs so far, but next year they would have to foot his entire salary themselves.

If Parker, Vaughn and Barry all return, an emergency PG can be picked up in free agency. THAT is not what the Spurs need. Their offense is pitiful. They desperately need somebody who can put the ball in the bucket consistently - good jump shooter first, especially from 3-point range. If he can also put the ball on the floor -fine. But they already have Parker and Ginobili for that.

They have 3 draft picks to do something with. Why not trade them? As for looking ahead to 2010, Timmy will be 34 then. He probably will be ready to slow down to the 25 min/game level and assume a role as a secondary scorer, as David Robinson did his last year or so with the team.

I like the idea of pursuing Sasha Vujacic and Tayshaun Prince, if the Pistons make him available. Also, I'd like to see the Spurs bring in Sasha Kaun either by the draft or as a free agent, if he is undrafted.

Barry has played some PG, and Vujacic handles the ball quite a bit for the Lakers.

PG: Tony Parker...Jacque Vaughn...Brent Barry...FA
SG: Emmanuel Ginobili...Sasha Vujacic...Brent Barry
SF: Tayshaun Prince...Bruce Bowen...Ime Udoka
PF: Tim Duncan...Ian Mahinmi...Matt Bonner
C: Fabricio Oberto...Kurt Thomas...Sasha Kaun


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

sasaint said:


> PG: Tony Parker...Jacque Vaughn...Brent Barry...FA
> SG: Emmanuel Ginobili...Sasha Vujacic...Brent Barry
> SF: Tayshaun Prince...Bruce Bowen...Ime Udoka
> PF: Tim Duncan...Ian Mahinmi...Matt Bonner
> C: Fabricio Oberto...Kurt Thomas...Sasha Kaun


That's a pretty decent lineup. Definitely better than this year's. One of our biggest weaknesses was not being able to sit Duncan down without falling into a huge hole and Ian would be a _huge_ improvement over Horry. Prince would also be a huge improvement over Bowen on the offensive end, though I don't think acquiring him or Vujacic, let alone both of them, is very realistic. I would like to see Barry as our second option over Jacque though.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

ezealen said:


> That's a pretty decent lineup. Definitely better than this year's. One of our biggest weaknesses was not being able to sit Duncan down without falling into a huge hole and Ian would be a _huge_ improvement over Horry. Prince would also be a huge improvement over Bowen on the offensive end, though I don't think acquiring him or Vujacic, let alone both of them, is very realistic. I would like to see Barry as our second option over Jacque though.


Ummm...but how the hell are you expecting to get Tayshaun Prince? Detroit will just give him to you?


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Ummm...but how the hell are you expecting to get Tayshaun Prince? Detroit will just give him to you?


What are you talking about? I said it's unrealistic...

If we were to somehow nab Prince, Bowen would undoubtedly have to be in that trade. Even with him though, I don't see Detroit trading Prince.


----------



## sasaint (Jun 28, 2005)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Ummm...but how the hell are you expecting to get Tayshaun Prince? Detroit will just give him to you?


I'm not prone to a lot of speculation. But, in an earlier thread I noted that the Spurs have 3 draft picks in this draft. Heck, they even have the rights to Tiago Splitter, who will probably never play for the Spurs. Perhaps some combination of those assets would be sufficient to acquire Prince. As for Vujacic, he is a restricted FA. Just offer him the maximum you feel he is worth and see if the Lakers match it. My proposed lineup needs some things to "fall right" for the Spurs, but I don't think that is completely unrealistic. It just depends on Spurs' management and how much they want to defer their next push. Do you wait for some (as yet) unidentified draftees and Tiago Splitter to help transform the team, or do you use those assets for a more immediate return. Personally, I think both of the guys I identified would be huge additions for the Spurs - much better than most of the draft choices they have made. Face it, Tony and Manu are the only draft picks since Duncan to do anything at all in a Spurs uniform. They are lauded by the press for their shrewdness in drafting Euro players, but that's grossly overstated. Where are all of those great players they drafted? Not wearing Spurs uniforms! They don't really seem to value draft picks. To me they seem to just go through the motions when it comes to the draft. They have picked guys who they don't expect to make the team. They are mostly just training camp bodies. That's one reason they are the oldest team in the NBA and on the brink of becoming irrelevant.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

They might consider for Bowen and a draft pick/the rights to Splitter.


----------



## sasaint (Jun 28, 2005)

ezealen said:


> They might consider for Bowen and a draft pick/the rights to Splitter.


They are trying to get rid of some of their older guys. I don't know if Bowen would interest them. But with Prince, Udoka and even Barry capable of getting minutes at the 3 spot, I'd definitely do that deal. We would improve offensively and get younger. I'd do it.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

sasaint said:


> They are trying to get rid of some of their older guys. I don't know if Bowen would interest them.


I don't think we have anything that'd interest them, but if we were to somehow get him, I think Bowen would have to be in the deal.



> But with Prince, Udoka and even Barry capable of getting minutes at the 3 spot, I'd definitely do that deal. We would improve offensively and get younger. I'd do it.


Oh yeah, it'd be a great deal for us. Prince is a slight step down defensively (though still a great defender) but is a pretty big step up offensively. The question is, would Detroit do it? And no, I don't think they would. Unless of course they think they could convince Splitter to come over for them. Then it'd be a win-win for both teams.


----------



## sasaint (Jun 28, 2005)

ezealen said:


> That's a pretty decent lineup. Definitely better than this year's. One of our biggest weaknesses was not being able to sit Duncan down without falling into a huge hole and Ian would be a _huge_ improvement over Horry. Prince would also be a huge improvement over Bowen on the offensive end, though I don't think acquiring him or Vujacic, let alone both of them, is very realistic. I would like to see Barry as our second option over Jacque though.


I'm guessing that Barry would get time at the 1, 2 and 3 positions. Pop's rotation pretty much depends on the particular game and the particular match-ups. Beyond the starters, my "fantasy" lineup isn't a hard-and-fast depth chart. Having said that, though, I have observed in multiple postings that Pop doesn't seem to value Barry nearly as much as I do. He tried to trade him 2 years ago and DID trade him this season - even though Barry returned to the Spurs after the Sonics released him. So Barry doesn't seem to get nearly as much playing time as he would if I were in Pop's shoes. I don't know why Barry didn't get Finley's minutes this entire year. ALSO, Pop seems to like Vaughn pretty well - and Vaughn has been a much better player than I ever expected when they first signed him.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

One of the things I hate most about Pop is how he seems to hold personal grudges against players. It was pretty obvious he had one against Udrih a few years ago. 

Just imagine if we had Udrih still... sigh...


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Here's a question: do y'all think Finley returns?

I pray to God he won't, but I have this sickening feeling he will.


----------



## sasaint (Jun 28, 2005)

ezealen said:


> One of the things I hate most about Pop is how he seems to hold personal grudges against players. It was pretty obvious he had one against Udrih a few years ago.
> 
> Just imagine if we had Udrih still... sigh...


I have never really understood that whole situation. Beno joined the team the before the 2004-05 season, just the second season after Speedy Claxton had to bail out Tony in the playoffs. The first season that Beno and Tony were on the team together, I thought that Beno was the better passer and had the better shot. But Beno has never been very good on defense, which is what Pop demands. I don't know if you can remember very well what Tony's game was like 4 seasons ago. He has come a long way, baby! And that was not a guarantee. I really thought Beno had the potential to surpass Tony if he developed and Tony didn't, and there might be a battle for starting PG. As it turned out Tony has developed nicely, and Udrih's development was retarded under Pop. But I think Beno realized more of his potential, and demonstrated that he has more potential yet, in Sacramento this past season. In the Portland forum, I have been suggesting that he would be a terrific addition to the Blazers' young lineup. I like him, and I think he will become a very solid NBA PG.


----------



## sasaint (Jun 28, 2005)

ezealen said:


> Here's a question: do y'all think Finley returns?
> 
> I pray to God he won't, but I have this sickening feeling he will.


No, I don't think he will. Even Pop and RC have to recognize that he is WAAAAY over the hill. Don't forget that Mark Cuban has been paying most of his salary for the last 2 years. He won't be doing that anymore, since that contract has expired.

Truth be told, the San Antonio Spurs have been desperately searching for a replacement for Stephen Jackson ever since 2003.


----------



## sasaint (Jun 28, 2005)

The Spurs are terrible at drafting and developing players. Duncan, Tony and Manu are the EXCEPTIONS not the RULE. The notion that they are some kind of wizards in that regard is an absolute MYTH.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

I don't know, they sure seem to be good at drafting. However, they refuse to develop those players and end up just giving them away. Udrih, Barbosa, Scola- just to name a few.


----------



## BlazerFan22 (Jul 4, 2006)

blow It Up!! Move On!! Get Younger!!


----------



## sasaint (Jun 28, 2005)

ezealen said:


> I don't know, they sure seem to be good at drafting. However, they refuse to develop those players and end up just giving them away. Udrih, Barbosa, Scola- just to name a few.


I think they actually drafted Barbosa specifically for Phoenix in a draft day deal. My point was DRAFTING and DEVELOPING. Udrih and Scola are actually good examples. They may both turn out to be solid players, but not for the SPURS. Even so, that makes 5 (6 if you count Barbosa) draft picks including Duncan - and Udrih still has a way to go to prove himself. (I think he will, though.)

It just doesn't seem like the Spurs take the draft very seriously. For the most part, I think they just go through the motions, convinced that they can't get anybody of value as late as they pick, so they draft and stash some Euro player. Look what that's gotten them - possibly Ian Mahinmi. The deal with Scola has turned out to be a disaster, and the deal with Splitter has all the earmarks of a repeat. Even if he eventually does come to the Spurs, Timmy will no longer be a force by that time.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

If we do have to trade Splitter, I just hope we actually get something for him unlike when we traded Scola. We basically gave him to Houston.


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

i dont want finely return, yet i feel like he will.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

hi im new said:


> i dont want finely return, yet i feel like he will.


Yep, me too. I really don't think we'll be making any big moves until at least next year. 

I would like to see the Spurs at least drop Horry and Stoudemire, pick-up Ian and a free agent, and draft and KEEP someone young. I don't even really care who they draft as long as they actually attempt to develop him!


----------



## sasaint (Jun 28, 2005)

> Originally posted by*ezealen*
> Yep, me too. I really don't think we'll be making any big moves until at least next year.
> 
> I would like to see the Spurs at least drop Horry and Stoudemire, pick-up Ian and a free agent, and draft and KEEP someone young. I don't even really care who they draft as long as they actually attempt to develop him!


Every year the Spurs delay doing something significant is another year closer to the end for Timmy.



sasaint said:


> I can't see the Spurs' bringing back Finley - especially after the year he had in 07-08. Cuban has financed Finley's career with the Spurs so far, but next year they would have to foot his entire salary themselves.


The principal reason pro sports franchises sign new players - especially young ones - is, of course, to maintain the strength of the team. But it is also important in maintaining the support and intensity of the fan-base.

If the Spurs re-sign Finley or Horry or Stoudamire, that will be an indication that they, as an organization, are completely resigned to mediocrity. They will lose not only games but they will erode some fan support. Personally, I will be far less interested in the Spurs. They were less exciting this season than last because their age was apparent long before the play-offs began, and it seemed pretty clear that they weren't going to repeat. They absolutely have to juice up their offense with an infusion of youth.


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

sasaint said:


> If the Spurs re-sign Finley or Horry or Stoudamire, that will be an indication that they, as an organization, are completely resigned to mediocrity. They will lose not only games but they will erode some fan support. Personally, I will be far less interested in the Spurs. They were less exciting this season than last because their age was apparent long before the play-offs began, and it seemed pretty clear that they weren't going to repeat. They absolutely have to juice up their offense with an infusion of youth.


i dont see the spurs resigning horry or stoudamire, theyll both be gone. this year we started the season playing well (really early on), but then something happened, i think it was barry getting injured, after that, we were never the same. it was like we hit a brick wall.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

The popular choice of FA signing among other Spurs forums (particularly Spurstalk) is JR Smith and/or Azubuike. What do you think sasaint?


----------



## sasaint (Jun 28, 2005)

Of course, Pop tried to acquire JR Smith two years ago from the Hornets in a trade for Barry. So Pop apparently likes the guy, despite a red flag or two that have been alluded to by some commentators. He is certainly athletic. So is Azubuike. But Azubuike only has one decent season under his belt. I'm not sure either player has the ability to score consistently from the perimeter, which is what the Spurs desperately need. Does either one?


----------



## sasaint (Jun 28, 2005)

Now here's a guy that interests me. Check out this link that I "borrowed" from the Blazers' board: http://blog.oregonlive.com/behindbla...ortland_f.html


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

404's are pretty interesting, aren't they?


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

I like Mario Chalmers for the Spurs, but his stock may have sky rocketed with Lawson returning to school. Denver may be targetting him at their pick earlier.

I think I would consider Diop and Chalmers a successful off-season. If possible, an athletic scorer off the bench would be more than welcomed. Pietrus? Kelenna?


----------



## sasaint (Jun 28, 2005)

Ruff Draft said:


> I like Mario Chalmers for the Spurs, but his stock may have sky rocketed with Lawson returning to school. Denver may be targetting him at their pick earlier.
> 
> I think I would consider Diop and Chalmers a successful off-season. If possible, an athletic scorer off the bench would be more than welcomed. Pietrus? Kelenna?


That would be a disastrous off-season IMHO. I'm pretty indifferent to Chalmers. The Spurs draft so late that the best player available is their logical approach - unless they combine some of their picks and/or players to either move up or acquire a very good veteran. As for Diop, he is not a basketball player. He's big and athletic. But he is no basketball player. The Mavs preferred Dampier over Diop. Neither Pietrus nor Azubuike is the consistent outside threat the Spurs need. Their first priority is a SF who is a consistent outside threat.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

sasaint said:


> That would be a disastrous off-season IMHO. I'm pretty indifferent to Chalmers. The Spurs draft so late that the best player available is their logical approach - unless they combine some of their picks and/or players to either move up or acquire a very good veteran. As for Diop, he is not a basketball player. He's big and athletic. But he is no basketball player. The Mavs preferred Dampier over Diop. Neither Pietrus nor Azubuike is the consistent outside threat the Spurs need. Their first priority is a SF who is a consistent outside threat.


The Mavericks preferred Jason Kidd to Diop. He was just filler. 

You've got plenty of people who can drain the 3. San Antonio needs athleticism.


----------



## sasaint (Jun 28, 2005)

Ruff Draft said:


> The Mavericks preferred Jason Kidd to Diop. He was just filler.
> 
> You've got plenty of people who can drain the 3. San Antonio needs athleticism.


My point exactly. Diop is FILLER!

Did you watch the Spurs this year? Horry, Finley and Barry were supposed to be the long guns. Horry and Finley are finished, and Barry was injured, first, then traded. He is ancient. Without him the Spurs' 3-point threat is Manu. Hopefully he comes back from his dreadful post-season when his 3-point average went down the tubes. Bowen is streaky and can totally disappear on the offensive end. Udoka has shown some promise in all phases of his game, but is he a consistent 3-point threat? I don't think the jury's in on that question. So, then there's Tony, Oberto, Thomas - and, don't forget, TIMMY, the 3-point artist.

No doubt we need youth and athleticism, but that athleticism needs to come with a dead-eye. Tony and Manu take care of the slashing. Even Barry occasionally takes it to the hole.


----------

